# Juice Samples Incoming For Possible Sale



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

*We have some samples of these on their way to us which we might consider adding to our line if they are decent - just want to do some market research with you guys first - how do you feel about vaping Caffeine?*







Shock Treatment: A premium lightly caffeinated pomegranate and tropical fruit blend.

Tesla: A premium lightly caffeinated kiwi dragon fruit blend with hints of other exotic fruits.

Diode: A premium lightly caffeinated delicious blend of peaches with hints of vanilla and cream.

Short Circuit: A premium lightly caffeinated melon cream with hints of berries.


----------



## RIEFY (16/2/14)

will it keep me awake?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Apparently.... they describe it as premium energy infused / Energized E-liquid


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

i would certainly give that a go


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

I'm in! Please put me on the list as soon as they are ready and add them to my CART as soon as they arrive!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm in! Please put me on the list as soon as they are ready and add them to my CART as soon as they arrive!



Haha not sure if they will be brought in yet  We need to try the samples first, they probably only going to ship tomorrow (USA morning time so around 6 o clock here but I will give honest impressions when we get them. I have asked for the lowest possible nic said 0mg and one up from that because I feel that high nic mixed with caffeine could be dangerous.. but I will keep you all posted

Also have some samples of a very well known brand on the way but we have decided to keep that one a secret until we decide if we are going to bring them in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (16/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha not sure if they will be brought in yet  We need to try the samples first, they probably only going to ship tomorrow (USA morning time so around 6 o clock here but I will give honest impressions when we get them. I have asked for the lowest possible nic said 0mg and one up from that because I feel that high nic mixed with caffeine could be dangerous.. but I will keep you all posted
> 
> Also have some samples of a very well known brand on the way but we have decided to keep that one a secret until we decide if we are going to bring them in


Finally!!! Put my name down for 100ml's Boba's bounty, 100ml's Gorilla Juice and 50ml PC Hype please Stroodle, don't hold back on us


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Hahaha I wish it was them...I would love more bobas..had a small taste of it at the jhb meet... trust me I have tried to convince them to do wholesakw and ship to SA both if then they wont do though!!! 

It has to stay a surprise, alien visions is the only one I will 100% confirm it is not...the rest I shall say nothing 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (16/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hahaha I wish it was them...I would love more bobas..had a small taste of it at the jhb meet... trust me I have tried to convince them to do wholesakw and ship to SA both if then they wont do though!!!
> 
> It has to stay a surprise, alien visions is the only one I will 100% confirm it is not...the rest I shall say nothing
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Exciting stuff Stroodepuff, cant wait. I shall now try and forget about it as i know that it takes time to receive samples, test, decide, then order. Hopefully by the time i remember this again the juice will be here and available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

there was a lot of hype going for the caffeine replacement in the EU, due to the possibilty to restrict nic levels. i read about it, somewhere...will have a closer look again...once I am able to work thru the +600 posts that have accumulated here.

its definitely worth a try to get off nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Interesting Tom... would love to read that

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

I for one would be extremely interested in the caffeine based juices. Morning ritual is caffeine and nicotine so if I can get a juice that mixes it all in one them whoop whoop I am game..


----------



## Silver (17/2/14)

Love the names, all going along the electricity theme....

Wonder what a caffeine based juice tastes like and if it satisfies the nic craving?


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Will suit me, I'm addicted to nicotine as well as caffeine!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hyphen (17/2/14)

Any idea to what level these would be priced ?


----------



## annemarievdh (17/2/14)

Nice, I Love Caffeine!!! That would be interesting to vape


----------



## Mikey (17/2/14)

I would be keen, morning ritual is indeed ni-caf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

hyphen said:


> Any idea to what level these would be priced ?


Not yet hyphen. They sending me wholesale prices with the samples



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xero (17/2/14)

Chalk me up as Interested
Between 2L of Coke and a Few Red Bulls my 20 hour work day can't get much more caffeinated than it is already but I'll give it a try


----------



## CraftyZA (17/2/14)

Caffeine is not for me any more 
Due to a shady past, I can no longer touch any stimulant. Caffeine included. From 30mg caffeine upwards I stand a chance of my heart going into overdrive. Last time it hit 180 beats per minute while sitting quietly in the pool, which led to the E.R.


----------



## annemarievdh (17/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Caffeine is not for me any more
> Due to a shady past, I can no longer touch any stimulant. Caffeine included. From 30mg caffeine upwards I stand a chance of my heart going into overdrive. Last time it hit 180 beats per minute while sitting quietly in the pool, which led to the E.R.



My Jaco also cant use caffeine. Same hapens to him 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

Caffeine just makes me feel nauseous usually, well coffee does anyway... but I think they could be interesting  Will let you all know impressions when I get them


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Love the names, all going along the electricity theme....
> 
> Wonder what a caffeine based juice tastes like and if it satisfies the nic craving?



From what I read caffeine has a bitter taste so would help to dull the overly sweet juices a bit and from my experience energy drink and fruit flavour based juices are quite sweet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *We have some samples of these on their way to us which we might consider adding to our line if they are decent - just want to do some market research with you guys first - how do you feel about vaping Caffeine?*
> 
> View attachment 1348
> 
> ...


DUDE!!!! I LOVE CAFFEINE!!!!!


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Caffeine is not for me any more
> Due to a shady past, I can no longer touch any stimulant. Caffeine included. From 30mg caffeine upwards I stand a chance of my heart going into overdrive. Last time it hit 180 beats per minute while sitting quietly in the pool, which led to the E.R.


They say life starts at 200bpm! hahaha!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

